# More  4,000  Postings



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations to "mark handler" for becoming the 2nd Sawhorse to submit 4,000+

responses on this Forum.    :cheers

Dude, that is ALOT of responses!   

.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, the elite of the board.  We appreciate those that have contributed to the growth of this board by sharing the knowledge they have.

Thank you to everyone who participates.


----------



## Alias (Apr 4, 2013)

I have learned an awful lot from mark handler's posts on ADA.  Thanks!

Sue


----------



## pwood (Apr 8, 2013)

I think Maniac would have 5000 posts by now if he had stayed here!


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 8, 2013)

"peach" had over 6,100 postings from "that other forum".

BTW, has anyone heard from "peach" lately?

.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> I think Maniac would have 5000 posts by now if he had stayed here!


Was Maniac ever registered on this site?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 8, 2013)

> Was Maniac ever registered on this site?


"maniac" the actual person may have, but "maniac" the screen named person has not, ..yet!

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 8, 2013)

"Was Maniac ever registered on this site?"

hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulation to *"mtlogcabin"* for posting more than 4,000 postings on this Forum.

He becomes only the 3rd Sawhorse to achieve this accomplishment.    Well done

*"mtlogcabin"*.     :cheers

.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2013)

All right!!  I am getting close so I will slow down so that others can pass me off (I hope)


----------



## mark handler (Oct 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> All right!!  I am getting close so I will slow down so that others can pass me off (I hope)


Oh But Why?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2013)

Darn you forcing me to post!  I don't want to be in the top 10.  It's just a personal thing.  I like to see the forum flowing without me posting much.  Now I have less posts left!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 9, 2013)

1560. I'm a slacker


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations are also in order for *"jar546"* for contributing over 4,000 postings on this Forum.

Way to go Jeff!     :cheers     *"jar546"* is the 4th person to go over 4,000 postings.

.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like to thank the academy, the members, the press for their portrayal of me as a rogue inspector, my family and most of all my Mac computers for allowing me to post on this wonderful forum.  Thank you.  I could not have done it without all of you.  (wiping tears now)


----------



## brudgers (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2013)

In a way, that video is sad


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulation to *"ICE / Tigerloose"* for posting more than 4,000 postings on this Forum.

He becomes only the 5th Sawhorse to achieve this accomplishment.    Well done

*"ICE \ Tigerloose"*.     :cheers


----------

